# ATITOOL 0.26 doesn't work no more with NVIDIA drivers 163.67



## 9800xpv (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi everyone,

ATITOOL 0.26 doesn't work no more with my 8800 GTS 640.   

I read it is since 163.67 drivers.  
_"Prior to NVIDIA driver release 163.67, the shader clock speed was linked to the core clock (aka ROP domain clock) speed and could not be changed independently by itself. The relationship between core and shader domain clock speeds (for most cards) is shown in table A. Some cards have slightly different set freq vs resultant core/shader speeds so take the table as an illustration of how the shader clock changes with respect to the core clock rather than precise values. To overclock the shader speed it was necessary to flash the GPU BIOS with a modified version that sets a higher default shader speed._

I don't want to flash the GPU bios.  

Did you know that ?  

Thanks for your answers.
@+


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 24, 2007)

try 27b in the beta section.


----------



## 9800xpv (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks,
I'll try this evening.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 24, 2007)

0.27b2 wont support it either.. it should be part of the next version


----------



## Grings (Sep 24, 2007)

9800xpv said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> ATITOOL 0.26 doesn't work no more with my 8800 GTS 640.
> 
> ...



hi, i dont suppose you could give a link to where thats quoted from could you?, i'm quite interested to know how they've changed it since 163.67


----------



## 9800xpv (Sep 24, 2007)

Grings said:


> hi, i dont suppose you could give a link to where thats quoted from could you?, i'm quite interested to know how they've changed it since 163.67



Yes, here is the link.  That's rivatuner's forum, but I dont like very much rivatuner, ATITOOL is much easy to use, I think so.  
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=238083


----------



## 9800xpv (Sep 25, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> 0.27b2 wont support it either.. it should be part of the next version



Yes,  
0.27b2 doesn't work with latest drivers nvidia on my 8800 GTS 640

So, I'm waiting for next version.  

0.28 ?  

Thanks for your answer.
@+


----------



## erocker (Sep 25, 2007)

Look here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=40525

Once you do this in Riva Tuner, you should then be able to use ATi tool again.


----------



## 9800xpv (Sep 25, 2007)

I didn't try, sorry.  As I don't use rivatuner.

I'll try this evening, I think.  

Thanks alot


----------



## erocker (Sep 25, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> 0.27b2 wont support it either.. it should be part of the next version



Hey Wizz, with the new nvidia drivers I am able to OC using .26 - .27b on my 8800 by making the value change in riva tuner.  It's just that you have to use rivatuner 1st in order to get it to work.


----------



## 9800xpv (Oct 8, 2007)

erocker said:


> Hey Wizz, with the new nvidia drivers I am able to OC using .26 - .27b on my 8800 by making the value change in riva tuner.  It's just that you have to use rivatuner 1st in order to get it to work.



Hi,
Thanks alot.
Yes, it works as you say.  With RT.  

But still waiting for next release af Atitool.  

@+


----------

